# Found A YS-624. Price $700. Is it worth this much?



## Uncle Fester

I have wanted a YS-624 or YS-828 for quite a while. Just never been able to get my hands on one. Until now. Found a YS-624. 

Current owner wants $700  

Looks to be in very good to excellent condition. $700 seems a bit steep to me. Am I right, or is this machine worth $700? 

I currently own a John Deere 724D in very good condition that I paid $350 for about 3-4 years ago. I am mostly happy with the JD. 

Is the Yamaha going to be that much better than my current JD? If so, what improvements will I notice? 

Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

well uncle fester i'll just say hello and welcome to SBF!! it will be a long time before i fork out $700 for a snowblower new or used


----------



## Rockproof

My $.02...

- That little 624 is a beast. The torque on those old Yami's was incredible I think it's performance will amaze you (based on the vids I have been able to dig up on them)

- Would I personally pay $700 for the one you have shown...probably...because I have been wanting one for awhile also and that looks to be in EXCELLENT shape.

- I'm OCD about snow blowers and don't need anymore let alone a $700, 25 year old blower that I can't (or would have a tough time) getting parts for anymore.

- I would only want it as a quasi collectors piece to be pulled out for the occasional storm and enjoyed not beat on storm after storm. I know I would enjoy every second of it also...

Again, I don't NEED a Yami but would I be VERY hard pressed not to buy the one you have shown for +/-$700 because I WANT one? Absolutely!

If you don't buy it, let me know. I don't know how I would get it from MN to PA but where there is a will...


----------



## Colored Eggs

I would only pay the 700 dollars if that machine is in very good condition and very few hours. Does the owner know about how many hours are on it. It definitely has signs of use and the auger assembly could use a repaint. For that much though I would have the owner take all the guards off so you could see how good the internals are including the belts. 

When ever I see an expensive machine for its age I will tear it apart to make sure it is in as good condition as the price says. For example I had a snowblower I really wanted that was over priced. When I took a look at it I found the augers ceased to the shaft and multiple other problems. Lets just say I pointed every problem out and was able to get the price to a range that was good for both of us.

Now back to you. If the machine is in working order and does not need any parts It may be worth the money.


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to SBF uncle fester! You could always come up here to Canada and buy a new one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I don't own either but common sense tells me if you have a good working JD that was maintained properly and you have too and the Yamaha is a good working properly maintained machine you aren't going to notice much. If the Yamaha is stronger in the torque department you have to think how often during your adventures up and down the drive do you actually hear your JD start to use the throttle with the governor ?? That would be the times you'd notice a difference.
The JD since it's newer is likely easier to find parts and more parts are available.

If I were you I'd hold out for the YS-828. You would notice taking less passes in total, less time getting it done, more power then the JD and you'd have something blue to brag about  That's the way I would be able to justify the cash $$$ plus you'd know you have stepped up.

BUT . . . I understand doing something that doesn't make any sense to anyone else but you.


----------



## Uncle Fester

Thanks for the advice everyone. I decided to pass on the YS-624. 

Rockproof: Sent you a PM with the owners info as you requested.


----------



## Rockproof

Thanks for the heads up Fester.


----------



## db130

Looks like the same one is up on ebay with a starting price of $500 and a buy-it-now price of $650.

That's not a bad snowblower if it could be had for $500.


----------



## Shryp

$450 Yamaha

Snowblowers for Sale


----------

